
Comparison of Neural Network Simulators - BrianMingus
https://grey.colorado.edu/emergent/index.php/Comparison_of_Neural_Network_Simulators
======
dbecker
This list seemed to miss almost all modern deep learning tools... with the
exception of theano, for which the version info here is years out of date. But
this small detail at the bottom of the page explains it:

This page was last modified on 10 November 2014

~~~
BrianMingus
Author here. The list is outdated, but that timestamp doesn't reflect the last
edit as the list is dynamically generated using Semantic Mediawiki.

Also - a lot of work went into this!

~~~
alok-g
This is an excellent list! Thanks to all who contributed.

When was the last edit? Most of the tools are marked as last released on or
before 2015. I am sure many have gotten updated.

